# Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!



## Marques85 (28. November 2016)

*Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (1150 Soundchip sowie 600Ohm Verstärker etc.) verbaut. Lohnt sich hier eine extra Soundkarte um noch mehr aus dem Sound raus zu holen? Gibt es hier vielleicht jemanden, der den Vergleich zwischen Onboard 1150 und extra Soundkarte getestet hat?

Kopfhörer : Philips Fidelio X2
Boxen : Edifier S530D 2.1 

Rechner wird zu 99% zum zocken benutzt.

Grüße


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Bei deinen Kopfhörern wird sich eine Soundkarte wohl lohnen, ja. 

Den direkten A-B-Vergleich konnte ich zwar mit meinem aktuellen System nicht testen (Ultrasone HFI-780, Yamaha HS 8), ähnliche Vergleiche habe ich allerdings schon öfter gehört. 
Bei günstigem Equipment lohnt sich eine Soundkarte (oder ähnliches) nicht, aber bei deinen Geschichten auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JackA (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Haste oder haste nicht? Mutmaßungen bringen doch keinen weiter.
Auf den Rat hin, aus diesem Forum hier, hab ichs selbst getestet mit Kopfhörern von 10 bis 375 Euro, was es für nen Unterschied macht zwischen nen gut implementierten Onboard und Soundkarten/DACs <100 Euro und das Ergebnis ist -> bleib beim Onboard! Die Fidelio X2 haben 30 Ohm Impedanz und sollten sehr leicht anzutreiben sein.

Mir wurde gesagt, wie schlecht Onboard klingt und vor allem bei 375 Euro Kopfhörern ist ein DAC pflicht um einen um Welten besser Klang zu erzeugen.... haha! dass ich nicht lache!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Der soundchip ist heutzutage so gut auf den gut ausgestatteten mainboards das du dir ne zusätzliche Karte schenken kannst. Außer du bist so ein feti dann würde ich dir dazu raten. Ich persönlich lege auch wert auf quali aber ich hatte mit allen vergangenen Boards immer sehr guten Klang. Vernünftiges Equipment natürlich vorausgesetzt!


----------



## Marques85 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Okay besten Dank an alle !!


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Wenns dir nur um die Soundausgabe geht, beib beim Onboard.
Willst du eine vernünftige Mikrfon Qualität haben, hilft nur eine Soundkarte


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

@JackA$$
Und bei 250 Ohm ist mit Onboard Feierabend. Alles eine Frage der Komponenten und nicht nur der Ohren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> @JackA$$
> Und bei 250 Ohm ist mit Onboard Feierabend. Alles eine Frage der Komponenten und nicht nur der Ohren.



Diese Pauschalaussagen, wie ich sie liebe. 

Die reine Ohm-Zahl sagt leider gar nichts aus, wenn du nicht die Effizienz der Kopfhörer dazu angibst. 
Mein Beyerdynamic DT990 ist sehr effizient, weshalb 250 Ohm selbst an meinem Smartphone laut genug ist. An der Onboard-Soka daher null Probleme.


----------



## JackA (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> @JackA$$
> Und bei 250 Ohm ist mit Onboard Feierabend. Alles eine Frage der Komponenten und nicht nur der Ohren.


Mein Großer hat 250 Ohm und ist mit 50% Onboard Volume sehr zufrieden um ordentlich laut zu spielen...


----------



## MarkusK531 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Mein DT990pro  mit 250 Ohm lässt auch über das Handy nicht an Lautstärke vermissen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Diese Pauschalaussagen, wie ich sie liebe.
> 
> Die reine Ohm-Zahl sagt leider gar nichts aus, wenn du nicht die Effizienz dazu angibst.
> Mein Beyerdynamic DT990 ist sehr effizient, weshalb 250 Ohm selbst an meinem Smartphone laut genug ist. An der Onboard-Soka daher null Probleme.


----------



## Tommy1911 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Laut genug, ja. Klingt dann halt wie ne Blechdose. Hab ne lange Zeit meine DT990 mit OnBoard, Strix Soar und Fiio E10k betrieben. Hab erst an einer Asus Xense gemerkt, dass da noch enormes Potenzial drin steckt 
Fehlt dann halt ne gewisse Portion Dynamik und Impulstreue.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

 

Nein da fehlt keine Dynamik und es klingt garantiert nicht nach Blechdose  

Meine Meinung:

Wiedermal viel "Voooodoooo".  

Die Onboard-Sokas sind schon lange so gut, das sich eine zusätzliche Soka einfach nicht lohnt. Wir leben nicht mehr in den 90ern. 
Gibt aber auch echt genug "Blindtests" im Netz die genau das beweisen. Maximal noch, wenn du dir 600Ohm Kopfhörer kaufst (warum auch immer) und du ein besseren Verstärker brauchst. 
An einer Onboard-Soka wird niemals dein Kopfhörer wie eine Blechdose klingen (es sei denn, deine Kopfhörer klingen generell nach Blechdose!). 
Im Gegenteil, wie oft habe ich schon von Leuten gehört, welche mit den zusätzlich verbaut Karten plötzlich Probleme hatten wie Fiepen auf den Ohren wenn sie die Maus bewegen und solche Sachen. Mal ganz davon ab das sonst kein Unterschied zu hören war  

Gerade die sogenannten "Audiophilen" bilden sich so viel ein, was sie hören wollen. Wenn man das alles glauben muss, dann hören diese Leute sogar die Ameisen husten, aus dem Dritten Stock.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wiedermal viel "Voooodoooo".



Aha, wie hast du doch so schön geschrieben:



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Diese Pauschalaussagen, wie ich sie liebe.



Einfaches Weltbild oder nicht zuende gedacht? "Was ich nicht kann ist Voodoo und im Netz steht andere können das auch nicht..."

Es ist nicht so, dass es automatisch Voodoo ist wenn jemand "behauptet" Unterschiede zu hören und du das nicht tust. Es ist auch kein Beweis für praktiziertes Voodoo gescheiterte Blindtests aus dem Netz heranzuziehen. Es gibt daneben ja auch "gelungene" Blindtests (nun gelingen tun sie eigentlich immer, wenn auch nicht immer mit dem erwarteten Ergebnis), bei denen Probanten tatsächlich Unterschiede hören können. Nicht zuletzt wähle ich seit Jahrzehnten alle meine Hifiprodukte im Blindtest und kaufe nur was ich auch höre.

Auch wenn ich jetzt bzgl. der Onboardsokas nicht alle MoBos angehört habe (da wäre mir auch die Zeit zu schade für), so kann ich diverse Sokas durchaus auseinanderhalten (blind). Wenn das gelingt, dann wüsste ich nicht warum nicht auch verschiede MoBos unterschiedlich gut sein sollten. 

Es ist nicht gleich alles Voodoo was man selbst nicht hören, sehen oder riechen kann. Man sollte schon so ehrlich sein und es anderen zugestehen den einen oder anderen Sinn ein wenig besser trainiert zu haben. Dann werden solche Diskussionen auch angenehmer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Nur ist das meine "Meinung" und ich stelle es nicht als "Fakt" da. 

So wie "250 Ohm Kopfhörer gehen nicht an Onboard-Sokas", was kompletter Schwachsinn ist. 

Und das Thema Voodoo ist ein sehr großes im Audio/Hifi-Bereich. Da kann sich jeder selbst seinen Teil zu denken.
Spätestens zu merken wenn dir Leute einreden wollen, wie unterschiedlich sich die Kabel doch anhören. Das schwierige an dem Thema ist nur, herauszufinden was "wirklich" den Klang "verbessert". Nur weil sich eine teure Zusatz-Soka anders anhört, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie sich "besser" anhört. 
Viele lesen allerdings nur das Onboard-Sound schlecht ist (was damals durchaus auch noch der Fall war) und plappern es munter nach.  
Es mag sicherlich Boards geben mit schlechteren Sound oder kaum Leistung dahinter um einen guten Kopfhörer ordentlich zu verstärken, die Regel ist das aber schon sehr lange nicht mehr. Genauso gibt es viele Zusatz-Sokas welche sogar schlechter klingen als die Onboard-Lösung. Aber da man ja extra Geld dafür ausgegeben hat, möchte man das natürlich nicht wahrhaben


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Genau aus dem Grund mache ich immer nen Blindtest wenn ich etwas kaufe! 

Das hat zum Einen schon zu großen Einsparungen geführt in dem ich bestimmte Dinge schlicht nicht gekauft habe (z.B. diverse Kabel) und zum Anderen oft genug zu teuren Anschaffungen, die blind einen z.T. unerwartet großen Zugewinn gebracht haben (ja, auch Kabel).

Bei Sokas sind die Qualitätsunterschiede mMn recht groß, deswegen finde ich erstaunlich, dass das V-Wort in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt fällt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Gut zugegeben, Voodoo direkt auf die Soka-bezogen ist übertrieben und unpassend. Ich wollte damit eher sagen, dass es eben Unsinn ist, pauschal zu sagen "250Ohm Kopfhörer klingen wie eine Blechdose an Onboardsokas".


----------



## JackA (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Ich hab ja auch lange an meinem Gehör gezweifelt, weil so oft von "um Welten besserer Klang" gesprochen wird, wenn man bereits einen FiiO E10K oder SMSL M3 anstatt nem Onboard nutzt.
Getestest habe ich den SMSL M3 gegen 2 Onboards, einmal ein billiger ALC662 von meinem Desktop und einmal den Realtek-HD von meinem Notebook und außer der Lautstärke, ist mir klanglich 0 Unterschied aufgefallen.

Dennoch habe ich dann noch eine weitere Kategorie DAC bis 200 Euro getestet und da hört man dann auch tatsächlich einen Unterschied. Besser herausgearbeitete Details und alles hört sich definierter an. Da muss aber auch das Quellmaterial dann passen. Allein zum Zocken und nebenbei etwas Internetradio, ist das überhaupt nicht nötig.


----------



## Rat Six (29. November 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Ich habe ja genau das im Titel erwähnte MB verbaut und habe den Vergleich mit einem Fiio E10k und einem Onkyo Receiver. Als KH verwende ich den Beyerdynamic DT-880 mit 250 Ohm. So lange dir die Lautstärke am Onboard ausreicht, brauchst du mMn keine zusätzliche Soundkarte. Zwischen dem Fiio und dem Onboard kann ich keinen Unterschied ausmachen. Mit dem Onkyo ist es da schon ein wenig anderst, er hat deutlich mehr Dampf und der Klang ist wärmer. Ob das nun besser ist? Keine Ahnung, mir gefällt es besser. Möglicherweise sind auch ein paar Details mehr zu hören, darauf will ich mich, aber nicht versteifen.
Den größeren Unterschied beim Klang machen sicherlich die Kopfhörer.


----------



## addicTix (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming = Extra Soundkarte nötig?!*

Bin auch der Meinung, dass der Unterschied von Onboard zu Soundkarte relativ gering ist.
Jedoch ein großer Vorteil, den man durch eine Soundkarte je nach Szenario ggf. gewinnen kann ist, dass man keine Störgeräusche wahrnimmt.
Ich hatte meinen Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm vorher an der Onboard Soundkarte meines ASRock Z77 Pro 4, an sich war der Kopfhörer definitiv laut genug. 
Allerdings nahm ich Störgeräusche wahr, die besonders störend waren wenn nichts lief.. Denke das Stichwort dürfte hier "Elektromagnetisches Feld" sein. 
Nun, nachdem ich eine Asus Xonar DG gekauft habe, sind diese Geräusche verschwunden.

Allerdings wollte mir ein Kollege doch glatt weiß machen, dass sein DT 990 Pro an der Asus Xonar DGX  zu wenig Leistung bekäme 
Er ist der Meinung, dass man fast keinen Unterschied hören würde, wenn man die Windows-Lautstärke von 75 auf 100 hochschrauben würde  
Mir platzen schon fast die Ohren, wenn ich den Kopfhörer auf 50 stelle.
Naja, manche sollten sich keinen Studiokopfhörer kaufen  Oder mal zum Ohrenarzt, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass 75% und 100% sich identisch anhören sollen bzw. wieso man generell auf so einer Lautstärke spielt, musik hört oder was auch immer.


----------



## o0Julia0o (2. Dezember 2022)

Wenn man jetzt eine 7.1 Soundkarte holt, dann wäre das fürs Gaming evlt. ja ein Vorteil. Und nach ein paar  Jahren entwickeln sich Soundkarten weiter - Mainboards und deren Soundchips ebenfalls, aber die tauscht man ja nicht so schnell aus.

Trotzdem fällt es mir schwer zu entscheiden - welche der beiden Soundkarten ich holen sollte 7.1 vs. Stereo:



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B073KTPNDR?linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&creativeASIN=B073KTPNDR&tag=geizhalspre03-21&ascsubtag=Y9dev5Jf1dgVnK2iYQ3I2Q
		




			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01EOPT0VG/ref=emc_b_5_t
		


Besser als die ALC 1150 des Z170 Pro Gaming?


----------

